# Asterisk13 from ports & MySQL application



## ogogon (Jul 3, 2019)

Colleagues, tell me, please, the answer to this question.

I have been successfully using the Asterisk package for a long time, which I install from ports.
But now I needed his MySQL application.
I select option "MYSQL" in partition "Database support" of "make config" and recompiled my Asterisk13.

Much to my surprise, I didn’t find a MySQL application among Asterisk applications. There was even a morse code generator, but MySQL was not.

Can someone tell me what I did wrong and what adds a "MYSQL" choice in the "make config" menu?

Thank you in advance for the answer,
Ogogon.


----------



## ogogon (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm sorry, I just didn’t work "make reinstall" and Asterisk was not updated after recompiling.
By the way, how can I delete my post on the forum?

Ogogon.


----------

